# If You Could Only Have One Gun



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

So, if the SHTF and it was a complete EOTWAWKI/WROL situation, what one gun would you choose. No time to think, you just had to grab n' go. I've pondered this question and generally thought the .357 lever would be the gun of choice for me, good for hunting and self defense. But I always come back to the AR. The .223 is also a versatile round with better range over the .357. Lever may last longer without so many moving parts but the AR holds more rounds, etc. The lever I don't need any magazines though. But, since I served over 14 years in the Army and the AR platform is what I'm most familiar with, I would inevitably have to choose the AR. What would you all choose?

Oh, and let me narrow this down even more, if you choose the AR, you can only have one upper. So basically this comes down to one gun, one caliber. Thoughts?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Well since I'll be wearing a pistol already I'm not worry about that. If it's grab and go, my rig is ready. BOB, Active Shooter Bag and my M1A. That would literally be in the time limit and situation of not being able to load the truck in 5 minutes and go though. That's less than a minute kind of grab. Otherwise I'll grab my AR, 10/22 and spare pistols besides, with ammo cases, MRE's, water bottles, and other food and go in 5 minutes. Oh, and my Telecaster. Don't want to leave that behind.


----------



## k_rasmussen (Dec 21, 2012)

I think i would want something i could conceal. G17 but it might be the G31 and the 22rd spare mag I'm wearing.


----------



## p8re8 (Dec 21, 2012)

one gun? M1A


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Definitely a Ruger Single-Six with both cylinders.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

While I love my M1911A1 .45 caliber, I would have to opt for a 9 mm if that I could only grab one weapon. I choose a pistol over a rifle or shotgun for concealment reasons. I chose the 9 mm over the .45 for availability of ammunition. I'd be very likely to be able to acquire 9 mm ammo many places especially since it is the favored weapon of most police departments. And lastly, that 15 round clip is a big bonus over the 7 round.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

For long term survival I would not want anything complicated. More parts = more chance for failure. Complicated systems need lots of care and maintenance. 
In a long term situation I would not be running-and-gunning. That's a good way to decrease your life span.
Accordingly, my difficult choice would be between a bolt action 22 magnum rifle, or a 12 gauge single shot shot gun. Most likely the 22 magnum.


----------



## navyman8903 (Dec 21, 2012)

Honestly, my HK45 or USP 45. They have never failed me, and I have one of them on me at all times.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It would depend on what kind of SHTF. If the need for defense was not significant I'd opt for a 22 revolver. I have a great old Dan Wesson heavy frame 22 that will last for ever and make taking small game easy for eats. If the SHTF was very violent like an economic collapse could be then I'd take the AR and a 22 conv kit. If its not really known I might still opt for the lever 357 particularly if I can take the pistol too. I have a hand reloading kit for 357 and lots of components. Hence I could carry about 150 rnds and components for 300 more.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

ive always been perplexed by this question.
It really depends on the situation.
If im heading to the woods I would want a long gun.
If Im staying in the city, id want a pistol (so i could conceal it)

I often think a .22 is ideal because I can easily carry 1K rounds, but then again its a .22

I cant think that fast..imma just curl up into a ball now


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

One of my Gen3 Glock 19s


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

One of my AR's and I would use it to take what ever other weapons I could ASAP.


----------



## 308 Tactical (Oct 13, 2012)

I would go with .22cal. I have a couple of H&R handguns (one is prohibited) and two long rifles. You can carry A LOT of ammo with not much weight. I don't believe that a high powered rifle is needed unless you want to knock down a moose for some reason. I'd be hunting for rabbits, grouse or small deer for food, not something big. Just my thoughts. Good question and comments.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

I like Top's suggestion...


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> While I love my M1911A1 .45 caliber, I would have to opt for a 9 mm if that I could only grab one weapon. I choose a pistol over a rifle or shotgun for concealment reasons. I chose the 9 mm over the .45 for availability of ammunition. I'd be very likely to be able to acquire 9 mm ammo many places especially since it is the favored weapon of most police departments. And lastly, that 15 round clip is a big bonus over the 7 round.


Please...Southern Dad.....DO NOT take this as a slam of any degree.....PLEASE.
It ain't where I am coming from.....it is just my thoughts....derived from your words.
If you will permit me, I want to break this down....from a point of 'snipits' or phrases......
just for the purpose of awareness and a point of reference to clarify.....
if that makes any sense....[?]

" I choose a pistol over a rifle or shotgun for concealment reasons."-----SD
In a SHTF scenario ,and I 'bug out' with BOB.......the last thought on my mind is
hiding in the woods, attempting to survive,...and worrying about my gun 'printing'
and being 'concealed' from view.

"I'd be very likely to be able to acquire 9 mm ammo many places especially since it is the favored weapon of most police departments."----SD
Although 9mm is very common, I would not think [if] it being a favored round, 
especially by the LEO's, that it would not be snatched up by LEO's for their use,
and whoever else had some would not gouge you in a serious manner.
Maybe available in a garage of some old lady......like .357magnum......
that her husband had......?????
But if you bugged out....living to survive inconspicuously, are you gonna ask a cop
for some ammo? [just as a thought !!]

I think you need your complete and separate own ammo supply,....
depending on no other......IN A SHTF scenario.

I thank you, Southern Dad, for instilling thought in my mind.....
and allowing me to use your words to 'bounce' off of.

No negativity meant, and no criticism implied......
just a curve to learn from.....if that is possibly so.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

If I have to choose one gun, I'm going to picks something that can be used for a whole lot of purposes: my SCAR 17S. .308 can be used to hunt damn near anything in North America, it's relatively plentiful, powerful, accurate, and controllable under rapid semi-automatic fire.. It makes a good defensive weapon, and with the folding butt stock and lightweight, it can be transported easier, and better concealed, than an M1A, FAL, or HK91/G3.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

AK...


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Ozo - Considering the number of 9 mm handguns around, the chances are pretty good that if I come across someone that I am forced to kill, they will have 9 mm ammo. I wasn't thinking that I'd be asking police for the ammo. I was thinking that if I encountered a vacant police station or empty patrol car or dead body of an officer/deputy/patrolman... 9 mm will be the ammo that I find. 

In the initial hours/days after a bug out situation most people are still going to be thinking the power will be restored and all is still well. That will be the time that I'm working on my Get Home plan. I'd rather not be walking down Highway 138 with a long gun in plain site. I want to look like every other lost soul trying to make it back to their home. I certainly don't want to draw unnecessary attention to myself. That is why I'd choose a pistol which I can keep concealed. 

Each of us are in different situations and our Get Home/Bug Out plans will be different. Once I've reached home, then I've got to go into a different mode to reach my bug out location and to do this with my child along.


----------



## The Fark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

I would have to go with the .22LR route. All I have right now is a P22, but if I could choose... Maybe a 10/22? seems small/light enough, with a reliable action and Vast supply of parts and accessories- However, I'd love to get my hands on a Walther G22 again. Man, I sure did love that rifle. Too bad "Trade School" means you have to TRADE your belongings for rent....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Southern Dad said:


> Ozo - Considering the number of 9 mm handguns around, the chances are pretty good that if I come across someone that I am forced to kill, they will have 9 mm ammo. I wasn't thinking that I'd be asking police for the ammo. I was thinking that if I encountered a vacant police station or empty patrol car or dead body of an officer/deputy/patrolman... 9 mm will be the ammo that I find.


He's right, 9mm IS one of the most popular rounds along with 45 ACP and 40mm. Take a look while your at the range. You will see more of these than anything. Personally I don't think a handgun counts because this you will wear this on your hip. I believe they are talking about something you actually have to carry like a long gun. Mine would be an AR for the very same reason. 223 is one of the most popular along with 22lr and 308.


----------



## regganold (Dec 22, 2012)

you rase a good question it really depends on what you need your terrain weather you can find the ammo easy for your gun and if you can find the parts. i would probebly go for the rugger 1022 as it can be customized to quite an extent however for a short tearm bugout i would probebly chose a h&k mp5 as i wouldnt have to worry about parts and ammo but if it was a permanent SHTF ie nuclear fallout i would probebly go with either the rugger 1022 as i stated before or the ar15 as it kicks ass and it is quite common and it can be used in long range and a hard out fire fight.


----------



## blindfox (Dec 21, 2012)

like trainershawn said, i'd have to go with an AR for the same reasons. too much time behind it so it'd be foolish not to take it. ain't nothing on it i can't fix and i can carry alot of ammo. im good from contact distance out to 750 and that's plenty 'nuff for TEOTWAWKI.
i love the .308 in an M1A or remmy 700 but i can carry more 5.56 and prolly find more, too. believe me, i'd rather be able to have the breathing room of 1200 meters of stand off distance, but at that point i'm just going to disengage anyway. no point in potentially bleeding if i don't have to.
if the situation barred me from a long gun i'd have to go with my vanilla, plain-jane 1911 battle pistol.


----------

